# ASA Record Attendance at Foley



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

1907 registered shooters !!

This number could change slightly as they base official attendance on score cards that are turned in.

When registration closed this morning 1907 had registered which is a new ASA attendance record.


----------



## Outlaw6 (May 2, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

That's great....plus I know of a bunch of regulars that were not able to make it which it could of been even greater


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Great news on the numbers, now it will be interesting to see what the ASA will do to accommodate these numbers. 6 to a stake isn't the answer, shooting all 40 in one day hasn't been a popular choice.. Growth is only good if the final product doesn't suffer from it.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Great news on the numbers, now it will be interesting to see what the ASA will do to accommodate these numbers. 6 to a stake isn't the answer, shooting all 40 in one day hasn't been a popular choice.. Growth is only good if the final product doesn't suffer from it.


I would almost bet that you have 7 to a stake in places


----------



## Aix (Oct 21, 2009)

Larger classes have two shooting times. Morning and afternoon. Smaller classes merge with multiple stakes if need be. Another idea would be to have the 2 same day sessions and a first day cut with top 80 shooting the second day. Seldom is there no solution, just have to evolve the sport as it goes and grows. Of course this would not work for Open B and such where you shoot unknown and known. Anyway, I clearly see where it's doable. I'm sure some of this has already been done. Just put a proper think tank together and brainstorm it. It's how most problems are solved.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Im queesing where going to hear about the crowded ranges.
DB


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

I bet a pat check on it that ASA is too cheap to setup a couple more ranges to accommodate the larger #'s that are coming to the shoots now!!
Payouts will not change either. But hey.. that's the world we live in now!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

5ringking said:


> I bet a pat check on it that ASA is too cheap to setup a couple more ranges to accommodate the larger #'s that are coming to the shoots now!!
> Payouts will not change either. But hey.. that's the world we live in now!


With 1900 shooter they will either increase capacity or lose some customers. There is a limit to how long folks will wait to get on the practice range and how slow it moves. At some point they will either add practice bags or some will not play..... There are "limits" at which you start losing customers. I don't think Mike T. will wait until he starts losing customers to increase functional capacity.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Great news on the numbers, now it will be interesting to see what the ASA will do to accommodate these numbers. 6 to a stake isn't the answer, shooting all 40 in one day hasn't been a popular choice.. Growth is only good if the final product doesn't suffer from it.


Mike Tyrell has told me that it would be ironic if our great success would cause us to start to fail. He also said the shooters will ultimately vote with their feet. In other words if they do not like the product they will go elsewhere. So far this has not happened and of course Mike does not want this to happen. Watch this interview with Mike Tyrell conducted by Cara Kelly. Mike addresses the challenges of ASA's growth.

https://www.facebook.com/arcHER-1437957276502798/?fref=ts

You will need to scroll down and find the interview and watch part 5.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Regions could have been part of the answer if it had been done right.
It would have been great to have an ASA North and an ASA South that could bring their respective champions to a "super bowl of archery"...it seems egos, among other things got in the way.
It would take a lot of money and wise business sense to establish another tour but the business model is there just waiting for someone to pick up the challenge.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

It was a huge crowd.let me say with the conditions of the ranges being a total mud hole,i thought they did a great job trying to get everyone done in a timely manner. They had alot of help from the locals.i think in time this place is going to be a great location for the asa to shoot. The only advice i would like to give is in the parking.please start filling the lot from the front of the lot to the back.the walk was LONG.tractor ride was ok for those that wanted to wait.when people get there early,they get to park the farthest away,totally backwards. But other than that,this was a great place to visit,food was awesome in town,heard some gripping about hotels getting greedy already, imagine that.but I'm looking forward to going back next year


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Definatly a huge crowd I will say I think it was more than was expected.. I echo the parking deal but that has nothing to do with ASA.it was said at the shoot down they were going to gravel all the ranges so mud won't be am issue and once they get the building completed that they are working on it a very nice facility I hope we get to shoot there again next year.the rains early in the week threw a wrench in some the goins on.but for one of if not the largest crowd ever at a ASA event a new location and the first shoot of the year it was a very good well ran event.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

There are SO many classes now. Geez. Looks like a huge effort to get younger shooters involved. That should paint a good future. But many will avoid this getting so big now.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

ASA did a tremendous job of putting on a well ran shoot. Mother Nature tried her best to challenge Mike and the crew, but they did everything needed to ensure everyone had a good tournament. I met several first time shooters this weekend and they all said that they are now hooked. Just look at Open C numbers and you can see the growth. I am all for it.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

ar1220 said:


> Definatly a huge crowd I will say I think it was more than was expected.. I echo the parking deal but that has nothing to do with ASA.it was said at the shoot down *they were going to gravel all the ranges so mud won't be am issue* and once they get the building completed that they are working on it a very nice facility I hope we get to shoot there again next year.the rains early in the week threw a wrench in some the goins on.but for one of if not the largest crowd ever at a ASA event a new location and the first shoot of the year it was a very good well ran event.


I hope this part is true. The mud was terrible on E and F. Two shooter who did not have rubber boots in our group, did not show up for the second round.

Badly needed more practice bags and targets.

Otherwise, a typical well run ASA tournament.


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

I shot on E & F. The mud was unavoidable this year. I do hope they gravel the road to the ranges and the ranges too. The walk from the northeast corner of the parking lot to range F was a bit long on Sunday morning. The wagon transportation provided was slow and irregular at best. I have osteoarthritis in both knees and after wading mud all afternoon Saturday, it would have been nice to ride in to the range. I am confident there will be improvements to the ranges and the overall process before next year. I have nothing but applause for ASA and all the people of Baldwin County we came in contact with. I look forward to next year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I think everyone knew to bring boots....if not was plenty to pick up near by. 

Anyways besides some initial growing pains and the rains I absolutely loved it !

There were plenty of hotels and great eateries......loved it


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

What happened to the guy who got carted off by medical off f range Sunday noonish ? 
Had him strapped to a backboard and he was in serious pain.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Crazy muddy on E and F, but I thought the tractor rides made everything better! No tree coverage so bring that sunblock!

Foley seemed to have a good number of hotels and restaurants and easily supported the added population. Looking forward to going back!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I shot E and F and was so happy that I did not fall in that mud! Haha other then no shade I liked the venue and I heard ASA will be there for another 5 years!


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

No complaints


----------



## Junior Powers (Dec 22, 2009)

I shot on E & F and i had no problem with shooting in the mud? However, i had a BIG problem setting $3g worth of equipment in the mud! I understand growing pains and mother nature, but it was ridiculas not to have a place to set your stuff down!?!?


----------



## The Southpaw (Sep 22, 2015)

I heard the conditions were miserable. Levi Morgan told me the mud was a foot deep in places.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

trumankayak said:


> What happened to the guy who got carted off by medical off f range Sunday noonish ?
> Had him strapped to a backboard and he was in serious pain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


I shot F Sunday morning and we finished around 12:30. I never saw someone get carted off. Everything I own is covered in that stinky mud. Raised gravel walking paths would be a tremendous improvement if they just do one thing for next year. First rate shoot over all. 

P.S. It doesn't cost anymore to pre-register online. Doing so would not only significantly reduce the line at the trailer, but also give Mike T. and gang a better heads up for numbers needed to be accounted for.


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

im guessing dude twisted his knee walking out because he shot same stake as a buddy I was walking out with. 
the fire department hauled him out on a backboard attached to a four wheeler.

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

trumankayak said:


> What happened to the guy who got carted off by medical off f range Sunday noonish ?
> Had him strapped to a backboard and he was in serious pain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


he was on G/H and was shooting Open B - I heard it was pretty significant, he was in the group behind me.


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks Kevin

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## AL Traveler (Nov 27, 2011)

It was my first Asa, and loved it in spite of the mud on E and F. I'm definitely coming back.


----------



## josh1974 (May 25, 2014)

Was also my first ASA. I shot Open B on G/H. Lots of mud and no place to set your gear, I had a great time, I'm hooked. Although I didn't shoot well.


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

hoosierredneck said:


> It was a huge crowd.let me say with the conditions of the ranges being a total mud hole,i thought they did a great job trying to get everyone done in a timely manner. They had alot of help from the locals.i think in time this place is going to be a great location for the asa to shoot. The only advice i would like to give is in the parking.please start filling the lot from the front of the lot to the back.the walk was LONG.tractor ride was ok for those that wanted to wait.when people get there early,they get to park the farthest away,totally backwards. But other than that,this was a great place to visit,food was awesome in town,heard some gripping about hotels getting greedy already, imagine that.but I'm looking forward to going back next year


That dude took his job very seriously lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

I attended the Foley ASA shoot and had a good time. I shot on the E and F range for Senior Known with 6 guys. The shooting pace was a little slow due to the mud. We had a few lady groups on the range and the mud must have been giving them problems. I saw a backup from the ladies and behind. When we turned the corner from target 20 to 1 we were stacking up and you could see wear the slowdown was located. When you go to a ASA shoot you have to be prepared for rain and mud. If you are prepared neither rain nor mud should spool your time. However, one food truck really! 
See you in Texas with my rubber boots!


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

math1963 said:


> I attended the Foley ASA shoot and had a good time. I shot on the E and F range for Senior Known with 6 guys. The shooting pace was a little slow due to the mud. We had a few lady groups on the range and the mud must have been giving them problems. I saw a backup from the ladies and behind. When we turned the corner from target 20 to 1 we were stacking up and you could see wear the slowdown was located. When you go to a ASA shoot you have to be prepared for rain and mud. If you are prepared neither rain nor mud should spool your time. However, one food truck really!
> See you in Texas with my rubber boots!



They had 3 food trucks on order from what I Heard but only had 1 show up...really don't know what happened on that one. I talked with some people from the city of Foley and they told me they were taking notes so if they had it again there were going to fix all the issues.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

math1963 said:


> I attended the Foley ASA shoot and had a good time. I shot on the E and F range for Senior Known with 6 guys. The shooting pace was a little slow due to the mud. We had a few lady groups on the range and the mud must have been giving them problems. I saw a backup from the ladies and behind. When we turned the corner from target 20 to 1 we were stacking up and you could see wear the slowdown was located. When you go to a ASA shoot you have to be prepared for rain and mud. If you are prepared neither rain nor mud should spool your time. However, one food truck really!
> See you in Texas with my rubber boots!


Interesting. I saw the backup with 6 dudes two groups in front of me. The couldn't haul butt to save their lives. One of the lady's shout 20 up on the first day, from what I heard. No problems there. The ladies didn't cause any problems that I saw. Are you sure your not forgetting we had to sit out a round at the turn and thought they were causing a backup there?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Milo357 said:


> Interesting. I saw the backup with 6 dudes two groups in front of me. The couldn't haul butt to save their lives. One of the lady's shout 20 up on the first day, from what I heard. No problems there. The ladies didn't cause any problems that I saw. Are you sure your not forgetting we had to sit out a round at the turn and thought they were causing a backup there?


Was there 21 groups on the range???? That's also happen before


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

bhtr3d said:


> Was there 21 groups on the range???? That's also happen before


I think there were 22 groups and that caused the turn around back up. It wasn't nearly as bad on Sunday.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

eyeswideopen said:


> I shot on E & F. The mud was unavoidable this year. I do hope they gravel the road to the ranges and the ranges too. The walk from the northeast corner of the parking lot to range F was a bit long on Sunday morning. The wagon transportation provided was slow and irregular at best. I have osteoarthritis in both knees and after wading mud all afternoon Saturday, it would have been nice to ride in to the range. I am confident there will be improvements to the ranges and the overall process before next year. I have nothing but applause for ASA and all the people of Baldwin County we came in contact with. I look forward to next year.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Amen on the parking. I truly did not understand their reasoning on this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wetland man (Apr 22, 2009)

My family were 3 of those registered shooters. My testimony is different from others..... I called Mike a month before the shoot and he helped my wife and I get signed up so that our shooting times were staggered so that we could take turns taking care of our disabled 11 year old who is in a wheelchair. Yes, there was mud and a big crowd but we had a wonderful time and are looking forward to doing it again. For those who complain.....if we can push around a boy in a wheelchair for three days and have a good time....I say Suck it up Buttercup!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

wetland man said:


> My family were 3 of those registered shooters. My testimony is different from others..... I called Mike a month before the shoot and he helped my wife and I get signed up so that our shooting times were staggered so that we could take turns taking care of our disabled 11 year old who is in a wheelchair. Yes, there was mud and a big crowd but we had a wonderful time and are looking forward to doing it again. For those who complain.....if we can push around a boy in a wheelchair for three days and have a good time....I say Suck it up Buttercup!


....AWESOME.... glad you had a wonderful time. ....and I'm gunna agree also.....so many people have no concept of the logistics of putting together an event. ....even local....and what might have to be done on a moments notice...


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Well apparently it's official ASA inked a 5 year deal with the foley parks and rec Dept and the city so it's locked in for the next few years


----------

